# "THE Official BIGBODY RearEnd Topic



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Figured why not make a thread for this since it's the most asked question about these bigbody caddies. Now i know you can throw Daytons or Zenith's/ 14 or 13x6's on the rear of a caddy to solve certain clearance problems, but that's not what this is about. I want this strictly to be about what info you know and methods you've used on your rear differential to make your caddy lay without rubbing, IE using a g-body or delta 88 or custom shortened rear end, so post up your pics and stories cause i know there's gotta b alot of them


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Put my old narrowed rearend from my Bonneville in my boys 93 with 14X7 and 5.20's and has a ton of room. Plus the drums are smaller so they don'r rub the frame either. Lays out hard with no cutting or trimming of anything.



















Could go lower evn but this is his daily so he didn't want it any lower incase of problems.


----------



## BIGBODYLACZ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 11:33 AM~12610954
> *Put my old narrowed rearend from my Bonneville in my boys 93 with 14X7 and 5.20's and has a ton of room. Plus the drums are smaller so they don'r rub the frame either. Lays out hard with no cutting or trimming of anything.
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie what year bonneville ..let me know


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Jan 5 2009, 11:13 AM~12611318
> *wuz up homie what year bonneville ..let me know
> *


x2 good info, keep em comin


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

That's nice same color I had
:tears:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODYLACZ_@Jan 5 2009, 02:13 PM~12611318
> *wuz up homie what year bonneville ..let me know
> *


1981. I narrowed it 2" on each side. The only draw back is its only good for a small lay and play set up since the axles are a bit smaller. I would do a 9" Ford if it was going under a wrapped hopper.


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 07:31 PM~12615626
> *1981. I narrowed it 2" on each side. The only draw back is its only good for a small lay and play set up since the axles are a bit smaller. I would do a 9" Ford if it was going under a wrapped hopper.
> *


X2 on the ford 9", those ponitiac rearends are super weak


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 06:31 PM~12615626
> *1981. I narrowed it 2" on each side. The only draw back is its only good for a small lay and play set up since the axles are a bit smaller. I would do a 9" Ford if it was going under a wrapped hopper.
> *


cool, anybody out there sportin a g-body or delta 88 rear end, i've seen a couple threads were people have said that these will swap in with little or no modification and are already shorter than the stock diff :0 if so, pics :biggrin: 

I think somebody said that the only thing that needed changing on the g-body rear diff were the ears for the trailing arms but the delta 88 i have no info on.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

JD i know u have some bigbody secrets, wanna share :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt good ass topic ....:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jan 5 2009, 09:40 PM~12615735
> *X2 on the ford 9", those ponitiac rearends are super weak
> *


Ya they are only about as strong as a G-body rearend, they use the same dia. axle shafts.



> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 5 2009, 11:06 PM~12617005
> *cool, anybody out there sportin a g-body or delta 88 rear end, i've seen a couple threads were people have said that these will swap in with little or no modification  and are already shorter than the stock diff :0 if so, pics  :biggrin:
> 
> I think somebody said that the only thing that needed changing on the g-body rear diff were the ears for the trailing arms but the delta 88 i have no info on.
> *


You need to lengthen the upper trailing arms to run a G body axle. You will also have to tweak the lower trailing arm mounts a bit to line the arms up. I personally don't like the way the G-body fits. It just puts stress on the bushings since the mounts are in different lacations.

Bottom line is if your cars a keeper do a custom 9" and be done with it. You may be able to narrow the factory housing but the large drums will prevent side-side and 3 wheel. The nice par about the 9" is its all steel no cast center so welding mounts to it is easy.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2009, 08:16 AM~12620898
> *Ya they are only about as strong as a G-body rearend, they use the same dia. axle shafts.
> You need to lengthen the upper trailing arms to run a G body axle. You will also have to tweak the lower trailing arm mounts a bit to line the arms up. I personally don't like the way the G-body fits. It just puts stress on the bushings since the mounts are in different lacations.
> 
> ...


good info


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

i had no problems with my 13x7 on my 93... im runnin OG wires right now and ive also put my homies chinas on and still no rub... but when i helped my homeboy put the 13x7 chinas on his 94, them mofo rubbed like some shit. and then i tryed the chinas on the front of my 93 with spacers they hit the caliper? but no problem with the rear rubbin


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2009, 08:16 AM~12620898
> *Ya they are only about as strong as a G-body rearend, they use the same dia. axle shafts.
> You need to lengthen the upper trailing arms to run a G body axle. You will also have to tweak the lower trailing arm mounts a bit to line the arms up. I personally don't like the way the G-body fits. It just puts stress on the bushings since the mounts are in different lacations.
> 
> ...


I am mostly lookin for an easy swap in just for this summer just so i can roll laid out, but that custom 9" will b what i wanna use for the rolling chassis that i'm putting together for my lac cause i wanna do it the right way for the long haul.


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt for a nice topic :cheesy:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 11:33 AM~12610954
> *Put my old narrowed rearend from my Bonneville in my boys 93 with 14X7 and 5.20's and has a ton of room. Plus the drums are smaller so they don'r rub the frame either. Lays out hard with no cutting or trimming of anything.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE 5.20'S LOOK GOOD ON THE LAC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 7 2009, 01:49 AM~12630320
> *I am mostly lookin for an easy swap in just for this summer just so i can roll laid out, but that custom 9" will b what i wanna use for the rolling chassis that i'm putting together for my lac cause i wanna do it the right way for the long haul.
> *


check it out hommie i ahve done nothing to my raer but shave the inner side of the skirts and i can drive with the ass down, no rubbing no probs


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 11:33 AM~12610954
> *Put my old narrowed rearend from my Bonneville in my boys 93 with 14X7 and 5.20's and has a ton of room. Plus the drums are smaller so they don'r rub the frame either. Lays out hard with no cutting or trimming of anything.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that lays out nice


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jan 8 2009, 08:57 PM~12648646
> *check it out hommie i ahve done nothing to my raer but shave the inner side of the skirts and i can drive with the ass down, no rubbing no probs
> *


Well aren't u a lucky mofo :biggrin: no such luck here, i can ride at just under stock height and b cool, but i wanna roll like this


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jan 8 2009, 11:29 PM~12648174
> *DAMN THOSE 5.20'S LOOK GOOD ON THE LAC
> *


It's the only way to go if you must run 14"s. Everything else looks like a truck tire or a performance tire.



> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jan 8 2009, 11:57 PM~12648646
> *check it out hommie i ahve done nothing to my raer but shave the inner side of the skirts and i can drive with the ass down, no rubbing no probs
> *


I would like to see a pic of your ride laid out. The Caddy I posted couldn't sit this low with 14x6" before the rear swap. We even trimmed the skirt and it still rubbed the 6" at stock hieght when he would hit a steep drive way at an angle.



> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Jan 9 2009, 12:03 AM~12648727
> *damn that lays out nice
> *


It can go almost another 2" lower if he switches to accumulators.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 9 2009, 03:35 AM~12650862
> *Well aren't u a lucky mofo :biggrin:  no such luck here, i can ride at just under stock height and b cool, but i wanna roll like this
> 
> 
> ...


I also heard a delta 88 rearend will work, and that bigbody is sick


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2009, 01:02 PM~12654053
> *It can go almost another 2" lower if he switches to accumulators.
> *


what springs and how many turns of the coil are being run in the back of that lac?


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 9 2009, 01:12 PM~12654148
> *I also heard a delta 88 rearend will work, and that bigbody is sick
> *


wut up 509, ya i heard this as well. anybody out there have one on their's, info, pics?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 9 2009, 03:15 PM~12654179
> *wut up 509, ya i heard this as well. anybody out there have one on their's, info, pics?
> *


Not that i know of, i was going to do it on my 95 but never did


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jan 9 2009, 04:12 PM~12654148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running V6 G-Body front coils in the rear. Can't remember how many turns. I want to say maybe 4 turns. I set it up with coilunder though to help keep it sitting low as possible. It also has shocks out back so it rides pretty damn good. Without shocks it would be too soft of a coil and it would float bad.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE+Jan 5 2009, 09:06 PM~12617005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DELTA 88 IS THE SAME REAR END AS A CAPRICE CADI ROADMASTER AND REGENCY, NOT NARROWER AT ALL. SWAPPED THEM OUT PLENTY OF TIMES


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Jan 10 2009, 08:57 AM~12661746
> *DELTA 88 IS THE SAME REAR END AS A CAPRICE CADI ROADMASTER AND REGENCY, NOT NARROWER AT ALL. SWAPPED THEM OUT PLENTY OF TIMES
> *


good to know, are all years the same, somebody said they were using the early 80's delta rears. and i know the size of the car changed a little thoughout the years but i know nothing of the rear diff lengths changing.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice thread!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 5 2009, 12:58 PM~12610642
> *Figured why not make a thread for this since it's the most asked question about these bigbody caddies. Now i now you can throw daytons or zenith's/ 14 or 13x6's on the rear of a caddy to solve certain clearance problems, but that's not what this is about.
> *


That's what this topic is about, the other _most asked question about these bigbody caddies_ :biggrin: 

Just for those wondering about that but haven't seen it


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 5 2009, 09:58 AM~12610642
> *Figured why not make a thread for this since it's the most asked question about these bigbody caddies. Now i now you can throw daytons or zenith's/ 14 or 13x6's on the rear of a caddy to solve certain clearance problems, but that's not what this is about. I want this strictly to be about what info you know and methods you've used on your rear differential to make your caddy lay without rubbing, IE using a g-body or delta 88 or custom shortened rear end, so post up your pics and stories cause i know there's gotta b alot of them
> *


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel ya agrivation homie. i got tha same problem as u. theres a few ways that u could ride lower in tha back. get 13x6s, shave some of tha inside skirt, shorten tha rear end 1inch on each side. a guy i kno swaped out a rearend of a S-10. its bout a inch shorter on each side compared 2 tha one on a caddy. u might have 2 move tha trailing arm brackets tho.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 12 2009, 04:39 PM~12682857
> *I feel ya agrivation homie. i got tha same problem as u. theres a few ways that u could ride lower in tha back. get 13x6s, shave some of tha inside skirt, shorten tha rear end 1inch on each side. a guy i kno swaped out a rearend of a S-10. its bout a inch shorter on each side compared 2 tha one on a caddy. u might have 2 move tha trailing arm brackets tho.
> *


Ya ima try some 5.20 tires and eventually Zeniths cause the way it sits when it's dropped right now it just barley rubs the passenger side inner quarter panel on the whitewall a little bit if i try to drive it dumped, but if i want to go lower the rear will have to get a shorter rear end. i'm stayin with my 14x7's all around cause i dont like the 13x6 or 14x6 look 4 me. I also have another idea n tha works and i'll post up if it works out


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 12 2009, 08:32 PM~12683413
> *Ya ima try some 5.20 tires and eventually Zeniths cause the way it sits when it's dropped right now it just barley rubs the passenger side inner quarter panel on the whitewall a little bit if i try to drive it dumped, but if i want to go lower the rear will have to get a shorter rear end. i'm stayin with my 14x7's all around cause i dont like the 13x6 or 14x6 look 4 me. I also have another idea n tha works and i'll post up if it works out
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody who says that 13x5.5" or 14x6" look just as good as 7" is just trying to convince themselves because they aren't willing to break bread and do what it takes to fit 7". I've had to go through all this headache on my Bonny as well because of the skirts. To me it's worth the cost because they just look tough laid out with the wheel tucked in the skirt.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2009, 08:26 PM~12686322
> *Anybody who says that 13x5.5" or 14x6" look just as good as 7" is just trying to convince themselves because they aren't willing to break bread and do what it takes to fit 7". I've had to go through all this headache on my Bonny as well because of the skirts. To me it's worth the cost because they just look tough laid out with the wheel tucked in the skirt.
> *


well put x2


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Good thread! 


Nice whip, Illville. Looks like mine!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 02:33 PM~12610954
> *Put my old narrowed rearend from my Bonneville in my boys 93 with 14X7 and 5.20's and has a ton of room. Plus the drums are smaller so they don'r rub the frame either. Lays out hard with no cutting or trimming of anything.
> 
> 
> ...



This is the pic i've been looking, big body with 14's and 5.20's. I agree, the 5.20's are the only tires that look nice with the 14's. the 175/70's just look too big.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jan 15 2009, 09:20 AM~12712596
> *Good thread!
> Nice whip, Illville.  Looks like mine!
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

wuts tha going price 2 get tha rear end shortened? i stay in centeral florida and tha prices i found were from 1,200-1,800. people in florida is taxin 2 damn much!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 15 2009, 05:01 PM~12714990
> *wuts tha going price 2 get tha rear end shortened? i stay in centeral florida and tha prices i found were from 1,200-1,800. people in florida is taxin 2 damn much!!!!
> *


If that is including all parts and labor thats a fair price. To do it properly the whole rearend needs to be completely disassembled. Customs axles will also need to be made which can cost $500 alone. After all the work is done on the housing the gears will need to be set up which is fairly difficult. 

Quality doesn't cost it pays. Do it right one time and be done with it.


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Jan 15 2009, 05:01 PM~12714990
> *wuts tha going price 2 get tha rear end shortened? i stay in centeral florida and tha prices i found were from 1,200-1,800. people in florida is taxin 2 damn much!!!!
> *


What's up homie, I'm near Tampa in Pasco County!

That price don't sound too bad actually. I recently had my axles, seals, etc. replaced for almost 900! Part of that was buying a new rear end from a yard.
I thought about doing it then, but I just needed it back on the road. Wish I did :angry:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Disc brake rear  

nice


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 21 2009, 04:32 AM~12768919
> *Disc brake rear
> 
> nice
> ...



dats nice as hell i dig dat!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Problem with the discs though is they will usually hit the frame when 3 wheeling with long strokes.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

when i see caddys like that that laid with 14 s just gotta have one soon


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

the caddy in first pic is that china or ds on 520s


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jan 22 2009, 04:18 PM~12783474
> *the caddy in first pic is that china or ds on 520s
> *


Chinas. He's tring to get some Z's for it this year to complete the look he wants. Even the Chinas have plenty of clearance with the narrower rearend.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

looks really good why not just shorten stock rearend or not all that great


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Jan 23 2009, 09:54 PM~12797250
> *looks really good why not just shorten stock rearend or not all that great
> *


I happened to have that rearend left over from my Bonny since I switch to a 9". The stock could be narrowed but the drums are huge and will rub the frame. If a smaller drum set up from a Caprice or something like that would bolt up it would cause fewer issues for clearance.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)




----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

Had an idea i've been thinking of trying. I have an extra set of drums from an 80's lac and was thinking that i might be able to have a machine shop shave the face of the drum down. 

Then take some of the material off of the back of the adapter as well since there is a small amount that sticks up past the wheel. 

This would bring the wheels in closer to the frame and give more clearance without shortening anything else, of course this would probably only be a remedy for those with very small rubbing issues but it seems that it would be worth a try. 

Obviously you arent going to get anywhere near an inch, but i'm thinking you could at least get a quarter inch or more shorter on each side without chopping the rear end.

This might just be a completely retarded idea, but hey, u go through enough dumb ideas your bound to find one good one (i hope) :biggrin: 

Anybody out there try this before, what do ya think? :dunno:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

:uh: :dunno: 
any input anyone?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 9 2009, 12:43 AM~13222049
> *Had an idea i've been thinking of trying. I have an extra set of drums from an 80's lac and was thinking that i might be able to have a machine shop shave the face of the drum down.
> 
> Then take some of the material off of the back of the adapter as well since there is a small amount that sticks up past the wheel.
> ...


I thought about the same thing I always worried it would make things weak, especially the adapter.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

My Monte rear is still in the basement. :uh: One of these years I'll get to do the swap...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 21 2009, 03:32 AM~12768919
> *Disc brake rear
> 
> nice
> ...


WHAT REAR WAS USED TO DO THIS ANY MOD'S NEEDED? :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

??? TTT


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR MY UCE BROTHER


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 10 2009, 06:10 PM~13241540
> *WHAT REAR WAS USED TO DO THIS ANY MOD'S NEEDED? :biggrin:
> *


dont know for sure what rearend that is but you can use the disc brake rear out of a 94-96 impala or caprice and it bolts right in for the most part. I believe the only thing that has to be done is add a perportioning valve for the disc brakes .


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 10 2009, 01:58 AM~13233684
> *I thought about the same thing I always worried it would make things weak, especially the adapter.
> *


ya the adapter would be my main worry for sure


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

stock done by BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Mar 12 2009, 01:01 AM~13256990
> *dont know for sure what rearend that is but you can use the disc brake rear out of a 94-96 impala or caprice and it bolts right in for the most part. I believe the only thing that has to be done is add a perportioning valve for the disc brakes .
> *


THANZ FOR THE INFO :biggrin:


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jan 5 2009, 10:33 AM~12610954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*i did the same thing with mine... stock rear shaved inside the skirt with china 13x7's on my daily.... Only rubs slightly on whitewall on passenger side when driving dumped all the way...*








*here's a pic of it at driving height where it does not rub... it will still lay a little over an inch more

like the info on this topic!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Mean cadi bro, sits nice an low too :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 N u O me 1_@May 2 2009, 01:40 AM~13762655
> *that is a clean azz big body... i saw one today that same color with grey interior when i went to aaa....  lil ol man rollin it...  he didn't want 2 sell it or leave it to me in his will...
> 
> i did the same thing with mine... stock rear shaved inside the skirt with china 13x7's on my daily.... Only rubs slightly on whitewall on passenger side when driving dumped all the way...
> ...


looks real good


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT.... Lost and found :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2009, 07:33 PM~12718214
> *
> 
> Quality doesn't cost it pays.
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Jun 16 2009, 03:53 PM~14208259
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:yes: 





:happysad:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i wonder why it is so different on these caddys how some people can get away with just grinding the tabs off the skirts and they throw some chinas on and they dont rub how is that???


----------



## twizzel (Feb 28, 2009)

:biggrin: nice topic :biggrin: 
i just put some og's on my big body 14x7 with 175/70 and im just rubbin a little bit on the white wall but ill be fixin that soon theres a cheeter way of flaring the finder ive told a few of my brothers about and im going to help you guys out too if you take you stock jack and a 2x4 cut about 12 inces or so place the 2x4 on the inside of the wheel wells and the jack just behind it with the large base on the arch of the fram you can run the jack out to flar the finder with out put a hard stress point because it put the pressure across the 2x4 insted of one point :biggrin: and like i said its a cheeter way of making room lol 

one other question i have is i have read just about all of these posts and i keep hearing people talk about 520's and 9" ?????????? im pretty sure i know what the 9" is if im right you talking about the ford 9" axel ????? is that right and if so how short does it need to be ???? or how much needs to be taken out of it ???? and whar needs to be done to it to make it work under my 93 big body ????? :biggrin: o and whats the 520's ???? lol thank you for any help :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

5.20 are from coker tires they like 1sumthing a tires sum say its worth it but idduno im not gonna pay a bill sumthing for 1 name brand tire and u u rt a ford 9 in will fit but ive heard of ppl puttn a 92boniville rear end in there and it works just as good


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

9" will require all the mounting points for the rear suspension to be custom made. Housing will need narrowing how much depends on the wheel/tire/ride height. Custom brakes will also bee needed to allow clearance of the frame while 3 wheeling. Theres more but that the jist of it.


----------



## Snax (Apr 16, 2007)

got a monte rear end under mine. u do have to extend the uppers of the stock caddy aleast 2.5" to 3". i did mine 3" to get the right angle on the driveshaft for my ride height. i am running 12" cylinders with the stock front coils at 5 turns and a coil under setup. oh too you have to narrow the the stock upper about an inch on the end thats mounts to the g-body rear end. i did a pie cut in the center about 7" long and just welded back together along with extending them 3"s. the stock caddy u-joint bolts right up to the g-body with no problems. the brake lines however have to be modified as well. you have to run 2 seperate brake lines from each wheel and reuse the factory nuts from the caddy brake lines where they connect to the rubber brake hoses. they are metric where the g-body is standard. also too the drivers brake hose nut is smaller than the pass side one. i think this is too keep the abs control straight so you can't hook them up backwards. although you will loose abs and traction control anyways by doing the swap. last but not least, you have to custom make your own shock mounts if you plan on running shocks. i did this and used 88 silverado shocks on mine. not real difficult if you got a welder and a weekend with a buddy. should take about 8-10 hours for those of you machanically inclined. took me about 12 but could deff. do it in one day now that i've done it once. don't have any good pics but have put a bunch of miles on it and use it just about everyday in the summer with no problems at all. oh mine is a 93 and have 14x7 china's with stock skirts and atleast 2"s of room on both sides. any questions pm me. :biggrin:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

what year monte?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

heres mine goin in this weekend


----------



## Lacman93 (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Jul 7 2009, 12:23 PM~14403251
> *
> 
> heres mine goin in thes weekend
> *


Is that the stock rear end reinforced???? Looks good


----------



## Snax (Apr 16, 2007)

83 or 85 not sure. i think most g-body's are the same. maybe if it is a posi out of a 442 or an ss monte maybe the gears are different, but i think there all the same dimensions. the guy i bought it off of said it came out of either an 83 or an 85


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Jul 7 2009, 06:32 PM~14406432
> *Is that the stock rear end reinforced????  Looks good
> *


yeah..its a stock rear end ..reinforced and tripple plated...had to do it...the one in my car is bent


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 21 2009, 03:32 AM~12768919
> *Disc brake rear
> 
> nice
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r355/st...oshoot003-3.jpg

BADASS...


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Jul 9 2009, 01:58 PM~14425385
> *thanks bro
> *


did you have to grind calipers in the rear for your rims
also is that rearend off a police package car? thats what i am putting in mine and was wondering how the clearance was


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

GOT MINE IN...  



PHONE PIC...


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not a bigbody, but same concept as the topic, not done yet but coming along... Rearend was off a gbody.










I'll post up pics when its done.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

My buddy just lifted his, and said he did a little trimming in the fenderwell to eliminate the rubbing. I will try to get a hold of some pics.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

STOCK REAREND ON MINE just trimed skirt and the inner wheel well lays on the ground nicely no rubbing on the white wall at all !


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

TTT for an oldie but goodie


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2009, 01:37 PM~12772266
> *Problem with the discs though is they will usually hit the frame when 3 wheeling with long strokes.
> *


i run 14 inch cylinders i have no problem hitting 3 wheel


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

How low does the rear lay? A taller stack of coil would help prevent the rubbing also. Yours may just sit high enough to keep it from hitting.


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 12 2009, 06:32 PM~12683413
> *Ya ima try some 5.20 tires and eventually Zeniths cause the way it sits when it's dropped right now it just barley rubs the passenger side inner quarter panel on the whitewall a little bit if i try to drive it dumped, but if i want to go lower the rear will have to get a shorter rear end. i'm stayin with my 14x7's all around cause i dont like the 13x6 or 14x6 look 4 me. I also have another idea n tha works and i'll post up if it works out
> 
> 
> ...


They always rub on the pass. side for some reason when the bushings are worn. Both my Fleets and other peoples I've worked on did. Put Some new control arm bushings on the diff. and it'll align the rearend back up. I used to ride on 14x7's w/ 175/70's and no rub.
Put the rearend off a 95 Caprice cop car w/ disc brakes.

Also, nice Fleet  . I like the lighter colors on Lacs.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Marked for later


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 16 2009, 07:27 PM~15382350
> *They always rub on the pass. side for some reason when the bushings are worn.  Both my Fleets and other peoples I've worked on did.  Put Some new control arm bushings on the diff. and it'll align the rearend back up.  I used to ride on 14x7's w/ 175/70's and no rub.
> Put the rearend off a 95 Caprice cop car w/ disc brakes.
> 
> Also, nice Fleet  . I like the lighter colors on Lacs.*



 thanks


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CE4LIFE_@Oct 13 2009, 09:12 PM~15349414
> *i run 14 inch cylinders i have no problem hitting 3 wheel
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Oct 18 2009, 07:44 PM~15394771
> *Marked for later
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Everybody's doing it!!!!


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILLVILLE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:02 AM~16212220
> *TTT
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ey ya'll this is a hella good topic i learned a lot, but i got a couple questions, 
1st, why do some people leave the sway bar on (the one in the rear) on the big bodys, and some take em off? does it affect ur 3 wheel at all?
2nd what size cylinders do ya'll use before u need to extend ur trailing arms?? 
thanks


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

rearend cut 3" with 7" roadstars 13"








no swaybar=easier 3
10" strokes no problem, then your u-joint starts to bind.


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

Mine wouldn't even lay out on 14x7 chinas. Here is a lil mod I did just in case anyone wanted 2 do something similar. R/R tire still rubs laid out, but at least it lays out now. I can't drive it on the frame anyways.


----------



## 64-04 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jan 19 2010, 07:31 AM~16336975
> *Mine wouldn't even lay out on 14x7 chinas.  Here is a lil mod I did just in case anyone wanted 2 do something similar.  R/R tire still rubs laid out, but at least it lays out now.  I can't drive it on the frame anyways.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice work I like the look up under but how did your body line come out no flexxin???


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64-04_@Jan 19 2010, 10:43 AM~16337042
> *very nice work I like the look up under but how did your body line come out no flexxin???
> *



There may have been a lil flexin, but not much at all. I actually made sure the welded portion still sits below the skirt. I also moved super slow. Pretty much only one tack at a time. Took a long time. But more importantly, I actually bonded the new inner wheel well 2 the existing outer panel before welding which actually strengthened the hell out of it. Worked out great. Does require a bit of work tho. Thx 4 the compliment homie.

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

that looks good it might be an option


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

seems like the 8O-92 AND 93-96 share the same problem. my friend caranto has a 84 deville and he wantd to layout so he bought some 14x6 chinas and still had to narrow his stock rearend. he did 1/2 driver and 1 inch passengers and now he has an 7/8 to an inch even clearance on both ends, axle to axle of the housing. let me get a pic. one sec...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

carantos 84 deville. stock rearend narrowed 1/2 driver and 1 inch on passanger with 14x6 chinas. end results 7/8 to an inch clearance evenly on both sides from hitting the inner wheel wells. perfect


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I got a rearend off an 80's caddy and it is two inches shorter than my bigbody rear end. I don't know if it was modified or not got it from someone all ready chromed and havent put it on my car yet. Anyone know if they are different or not?


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Jan 19 2010, 07:31 AM~16336975
> *Mine wouldn't even lay out on 14x7 chinas.  Here is a lil mod I did just in case anyone wanted 2 do something similar.  R/R tire still rubs laid out, but at least it lays out now.  I can't drive it on the frame anyways.
> 
> 
> ...


i did tha same thing 2 mine. cut out that inner wheel well and instead of welding and have tha possibility of warping tha body, i layed a shit load of fiber glass and ths holding up like a champ. and tha best thing, i dont gotta go and repaint tha out side.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 17 2010, 08:39 PM~17520064
> *
> I got a rearend off an 80's caddy and it is two inches shorter than my bigbody rear end.  I don't know if it was modified or not got it from someone all ready chromed and havent put it on my car yet.  Anyone know if they are different or not?
> *


hmm very interesting. u might just have the answer to the prolongd situation. u said it came from an 8O? can u post a picture of the ends where the backing plates bolt? i can tell u if it was narrowed.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

as far as rumor they are all suppose to measure the same from 80-96 rwd's. but im startin to think the 2drs had 2 different ones in length. perhaps u can measure it from flange to flange and give a reply for us?


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

on 13x7


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

anyone know the rear end width differance from the 91-92 bubble caprice and the 93-96 cadillac? i had to shorten my housing on my 91 bubble back in the day to run 13x7 chinas. just wondering if the bubble caprice rearend will direct bolt up to a 80-96 caddy and clear.


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 17 2010, 10:08 PM~17523054
> *anyone know the rear end width differance from the 91-92 bubble caprice and the 93-96 cadillac? i had to shorten my housing on my 91 bubble back in the day to run 13x7 chinas. just wondering if the bubble caprice rearend will direct bolt up to a 80-96 caddy and clear.
> *


dont know, i thought they were the same but i could be wrong. I'm running a rear end from a 90-92 euro lac in my big body cause the gears in the stock one were messed up when i bought the car. I'm rollin 13x7's and ride with it dumped like in the pic without rubbing exept when i take a hard right then it rubs the pass side a little. I need to replace all the bushing as well cause they are old and need it bad, im sure that would help the situation a little. Want it to ride a few inches lower but want to do it without rubbing. Still doin some research


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 17 2010, 08:14 PM~17521400
> *on 13x7
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ride homie, love how it lays  
Any mods or are you just one of the lucky few :biggrin:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@May 17 2010, 08:08 PM~17521313
> *as far as rumor they are all suppose to measure the same from 80-96 rwd's. but im startin to think the 2drs had 2 different ones in length. perhaps u can measure it from flange to flange and give a reply for us?
> *


DP im going to look and measure right now, I also have a rearend with disc brakes from a police package caprice, so ill measure all three. Give me about twenty minutes


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

ok all 3 axles measure the same its close to 56.5. Now with the disc brakes i put on the 80's caddy rearend and from rotor to rotor its 60. The one on my fleet from drum to drum is 62. Not saying that is 100% accurate but thats what i have. I don't think that really matters though, i want know for sure until i put it on


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

we need a '' how to shorten a rear end'' topic how hard can it be people on here cut frames completly in half then put them back so it seems like someone knows how to shorten a rear end


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 21 2010, 09:30 PM~17566374
> *we need a '' how to shorten a rear end'' topic how hard can it be people on here cut frames completly in half then put them back so it seems like someone knows how to shorten a rear end
> *


To do it properly requires some special tools. An alignment bar and bearing blocks are required for the specific housing being narrowed. You also need to remove the gears and set them back up when it's finished. Don't forget that custom axles will also be needed and that requires more measuring and ordering of parts.

Not the easiest job when done properly. Like everything else though there are lots of hacks out there that just cut a section out of the housing and "eye ball it" then weld it back together.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

so does swapping to a 90 rearend work also do the trailing arms bolt up or need to be extended?


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

anybody rollin disc brake rear ends with 13x7s rev? if so, pics and info please


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

stop posting pick with out words :angry: do other rear ends work what the hell is every one doing?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jun 22 2010, 09:49 PM~17860426
> *stop posting pick with out words :angry:  do other rear ends work what the hell is every one doing?
> *


Good luck on that. Every topic that has potential to be a good informative topic goes to shit with stupid pics, bad info, and lazy fuckers asking questions that were answered in the first 3 pages of the thread.


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2010, 01:21 AM~17843085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I got 14s on this disc brake setup and by lookin in it looks like it barelllllyyyy clears the caliper homie......so 13s might require some grinding.....and as far as it rubbin I haven't layed it ou n drove but at this height I get no rub as of now.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 23 2010, 12:18 AM~17863392
> * I got 14s on this disc brake setup and by lookin in it looks like it barelllllyyyy clears the caliper homie......so 13s might require some grinding.....and as far as it rubbin I haven't layed it ou n drove but at this height I get no rub as of now.
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of rearend?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 23 2010, 11:20 AM~17866131
> *What kind of rearend?
> *


Police package caprices.....94 to 96 impalas....I also heard the hardware of early 90s maros would work but not positive on dat


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

the quest goes on :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

this might be good for lacs i put a gbody rear end in my olds and now it will hold 13x7 chinas with no clearance issues all i had to do is grind the bushings on the trailing arms and extend the uppers


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15382350
> *They always rub on the pass. side for some reason when the bushings are worn.  Both my Fleets and other peoples I've worked on did.  Put Some new control arm bushings on the diff. and it'll align the rearend back up.  I used to ride on 14x7's w/ 175/70's and no rub.
> Put the rearend off a 95 Caprice cop car w/ disc brakes.
> 
> ...


remember this Lac. supa clean. didn't this have a reverse trunk?


----------



## smooth designs (Aug 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 9 2010, 05:31 PM~18268226
> *this might be good for lacs i put a gbody rear end in my olds and now it will hold 13x7 chinas with no clearance issues all i had to do is grind the bushings on the trailing arms and extend the uppers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 16 2010, 01:41 PM~19082861
> *
> *


im working on a big body now we have had trouble with the wheels hitting the out side of the quarters it has 14x6s on it and now i have the rear end out of the cae it looks like a 90 rear end it has the sensor in the middle of the chunk but no sensor holes for the abs sensors that bolt into the back of the backing plate im going to use the rear end out of my olds 98 (basicly 80s caddy) so i will see it it helps


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

What kind of shocks are you guys running on Bigbody that allow it to lay?


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

I tried putting the rear end off of a 1994 Impala SS. It was way to wide and I couldn't even lower my car off the jack stands. The specs I got off of an Impala forum said the 9C1- Disc and drum rear ends are 1566mm long and that the Impala SS- disc and B4U-drum rear ends are 1598mm long. Just trying to save someone the hassle.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

shit i thought i replied in this a while ago i used my olds 98 rear end in that big body and it works perfectly no rubing no problems


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 22 2011, 07:58 PM~19937294
> *shit i thought i replied in this a while ago i used my olds 98 rear end in that big body and it works perfectly no rubing no problems
> *


I was just clearing it up for people asking about the disc brake rear ends. Isn't the Olds 98 a drum brake set up?


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

yeah it is


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Good thread.. thanks for all the input... I now need to find a SS Impala rear...


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 16 2009, 08:27 PM~15382350
> *They always rub on the pass. side for some reason when the bushings are worn.  Both my Fleets and other peoples I've worked on did.  Put Some new control arm bushings on the diff. and it'll align the rearend back up.  I used to ride on 14x7's w/ 175/70's and no rub.
> Put the rearend off a 95 Caprice cop car w/ disc brakes.
> 
> ...


Killer lac bro, where did you get the engine dress up chrome? I need some of that shiney for my 96'


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

iono if this helps but i have a 91 caprice and i swapped out the rear end for a g body and have plenty of room on both sides and run 14x7


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Feb 25 2011, 11:19 PM~19962864
> *iono if this helps but i have a 91 caprice and i swapped out the rear end for a g body and have plenty of room on both sides and run 14x7
> *


It works, but it's not the ideal rearend to use because the axles and housing are not very strong.


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 22 2011, 08:58 PM~19937294
> *shit i thought i replied in this a while ago i used my olds 98 rear end in that big body and it works perfectly no rubing no problems
> *


What, if any, mods needed to be done?


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> dont know, i thought they were the same but i could be wrong. I'm running a rear end from a 90-92 euro lac in my big body cause the gears in the stock one were messed up when i bought the car. I'm rollin 13x7's and ride with it dumped like in the pic without rubbing exept when i take a hard right then it rubs the pass side a little. I need to replace all the bushing as well cause they are old and need it bad, im sure that would help the situation a little. Want it to ride a few inches lower but want to do it without rubbing. Still doin some research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowCO_David_970_@Feb 28 2011, 04:30 PM~19981621
> *What, if any, mods needed to be done?
> *


to run a old 98 rear ens ther are no mods just bolt in you do have to plug off a brake line or you could swap the lines on the rear end to run a gbody rear ean you need to grind the trailing arm bushings down a bit and extend your upper trailing armns about two inches im not sure exactly how much they need to be extended cuz i have adjustable arms


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Simpler fix, machine down the adaptors a bit to gain a little room.


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Mar 7 2011, 08:52 AM~20034074
> *to run a old 98 rear ens ther are no mods just bolt in you do have to plug off a brake line or you could swap the lines on the rear end to run a gbody rear ean you need to grind the trailing arm bushings down a bit and extend your upper trailing armns about two inches im not sure exactly how much they need to be extended cuz i have adjustable arms
> *


Cool, I got adjustables too, sounds easy enough man. Also, is it from a 2 door 98, or a 4-door..not sure if it makes a difference either way


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> Simpler fix, machine down the adaptors a bit to gain a little room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> > Simpler fix, machine down the adaptors a bit to gain a little room.
> > :nosad: :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowCO_David_970 (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 7 2011, 11:39 AM~20035157
> *why not?  plenty of meat on them, I'm not saying it's gonna solve all the problems, but after cutting the tabs, grinding the lips and inner wells, it's gonna give you a little.
> 
> Don't go crazy machining them down tho
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

Nice caddi bro!!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowCO_David_970_@Mar 7 2011, 12:26 PM~20035461
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Nice caddi bro!!
> *


It's my boy's, spent a lot of time scratching our heads trying to get the china's to fit.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> > dont know, i thought they were the same but i could be wrong. I'm running a rear end from a 90-92 euro lac in my big body cause the gears in the stock one were messed up when i bought the car. I'm rollin 13x7's and ride with it dumped like in the pic without rubbing exept when i take a hard right then it rubs the pass side a little. I need to replace all the bushing as well cause they are old and need it bad, im sure that would help the situation a little. Want it to ride a few inches lower but want to do it without rubbing. Still doin some research
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> > > dont know, i thought they were the same but i could be wrong. I'm running a rear end from a 90-92 euro lac in my big body cause the gears in the stock one were messed up when i bought the car. I'm rollin 13x7's and ride with it dumped like in the pic without rubbing exept when i take a hard right then it rubs the pass side a little. I need to replace all the bushing as well cause they are old and need it bad, im sure that would help the situation a little. Want it to ride a few inches lower but want to do it without rubbing. Still doin some research
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > ...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ILLVILLE (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 5 2009, 11:33 AM~12610954
> *Put my old narrowed rearend from my Bonneville in my boys 93 with 14X7 and 5.20's and has a ton of room. Plus the drums are smaller so they don'r rub the frame either. Lays out hard with no cutting or trimming of anything.
> 
> 
> ...


Still love this stance, shit is tight!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 AM~12620898
> *Ya they are only about as strong as a G-body rearend, they use the same dia. axle shafts.
> You need to lengthen the upper trailing arms to run a G body axle. You will also have to tweak the lower trailing arm mounts a bit to line the arms up. I personally don't like the way the G-body fits. It just puts stress on the bushings since the mounts are in different lacations.
> 
> ...


i know of a 93 with the gbody rear and it rolls nice on 3 

im using his 93 caddy rear under my 94 roadie wagon to tuck 14/7


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AiL45 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok so i have a stock fleetwood, can i just get the rearend of caprice cop car and be good? Or what has to be done? Im a little confused after reading around. Any other g bodies have disc brakes i can put on instead of the caprice?

Also im not going to be 3 wheeling or etc. Just gonna bag it down the road, just trying to Get clearance for other reasons


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone know if a 90-92 Brougham rear-end will be a direct swap on a Big-Body? I bought a 94 Fleetwood and the rear end is going out and I'm looking to replace.


----------

